
Using Electrode to Improve React Server Side Render Performance by Up to 70% - alexgrigoryan
https://medium.com/walmartlabs/using-electrode-to-improve-react-server-side-render-performance-by-up-to-70-e43f9494eb8b#.5w59nj45y
======
mdeverkonda
Server side rendering with SSR Caching is for real. It is really cool idea

